# HELP! Battery life problem



## Beantownbum (Dec 18, 2012)

So Ive been looking into solar/wind energy for off-grid survival. The solar panels are great, they last for like 25 years, but even the best batteries max out at 5 years. Is there any way to make your own battery? I tried tracking down information online but info is few and far between. If I could figure out how to make sodium bisulfate, I could theoretically make sulfuric acid and presto, batteries for life. I dunno, what do you guys think?? Thanks for the help!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I'll be subscribing to this thread, great question. Also, if I might add to this without hijacking your thread  ..... the batteries that take water added to them, could they be set aside (for say 10 years), then water added to them and at that point they start their half life? They sit on shelves for a period of time right?


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

http://www.chem.missouri.edu/chem1100/THIS%20WEEK%20IN%20LAB/Build%20your%20own%20battery%20CHM%2015.doc

We used to clean out the plates then pour in new acid, then charge.
works for a little bit. probably not your 25 years.
the link above might help you.

the dummy version, small scale Make Your Own Lemon Battery


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Over century ago the first cars were powered by something called an Edison battery, it was large and heavy for its power out put but it lasted just about forever. My dad talked about them being use at one time in industrial electric fork trucks . A quick google search and I found they are still sold.

Nickel Iron Batteries - A Lifetime Battery For Your Off-Grid System (or On-Grid Backup)!

There is all type of information on the internet also about how to make them and more. Search: Edison Battery or Nickel Iron Battery

I am glad you brought this up, as I didn't know they were still sold I am thinking of purchasing one my self. I figure it they can last 100 years that should be good enough for my needs.
One site I found selling the larger batteries http://www.zappworks.com/nife.htm 
http://www.nickel-iron-battery.com/


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Typing 'making batteries' into the youtube search box throws up a bunch of vids, a lot are just mickey mouse tricks to power a tiny bulb with lemon juice or whatever, but there also seem to be some more intelligent ones in there..


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

I have checked out Zapp works, talked with the owner and after awhile talking to a couple of other people that were about to spring for them (major big frn's) found out this. The Nickle Iron batteries being sold as "new" were acctually old reconditioned Edison batteries, simply being put in a new "Zapp" works battery case. That alone make's me wary of this company and a couple of more just like them. The best bang for the buck on solar type batteries right now, would be the Rolls Surrette batteries. They will usually go about 10 years or a little more with good care. 

I just pulled 4 Trojan T-105's out of my bank as they finally gave up the ghost after 10 years. You can make a deal with Rolls to give you the batteries dry and also to buy the acid, and they don't start the clock ticking until you add the acid.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

nadja said:


> I have checked out Zapp works, talked with the owner and after awhile talking to a couple of other people that were about to spring for them (major big frn's) found out this. The Nickle Iron batteries being sold as "new" were actually old reconditioned Edison batteries, simply being put in a new "Zapp" works battery case. That alone make's me wary of this company and a couple of more just like them.


Hearing this does NOT set well with me. Those Nickle Iron Batteries are very expensive and hearing that they may be reconditioned is not good. I don't have the big bucks to buy one for $3K but after hearing that before dishing out that kinda of dough one better investigate further. Haven't heard of Rolls either. So I'm going to research them a bit. If you have links or information that you can post please do so.

Thanks,
Troy B


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

I myself, have not seen this, but a friend living in Mich. who was going to buy them told me this. To me this is a buyer beware type of thing. But considering the cost of them, I would really have to think it through first.


----------



## easyshack (Dec 25, 2012)

We used many battery's . 
Our test over 4 yrs .
12D battery's off Dozer , not good for system, short life.
Best bang for buck.
6 volt golf cart battery's from SAMs .
In three yrs, only 2 battery's replaced. Only 59.00 each


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

easyshack said:


> We used many battery's .
> Our test over 4 yrs .
> 12D battery's off Dozer , not good for system, short life.
> Best bang for buck.
> ...


Easyshack..replacing 2 batteries in 3 years may not be common. Were those batts new when added to your battery bank? What was your average discharge rate (if you know). Most Trojan 6v batt discharged at 40% will give your over 148,000 amph over the life of that Trojan battery.

You'll hear many people talk about 50% depth of discharge, but go to a manufacturer's website like Trojan and you find from their in-house testing results of depth of discharge and how it will effect the life of a battery. Of course temperature also should be placed into the equation. Looking forward to reading your reply so that I (and others) can benefit from it. This information is useful even when the Shit hasn't hit the fan. Energy Independence cost money in upfront (installation) cost and maintenance as well. I'm always trying to reduce my off-grid expenses


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I have had good success using the 8D Gel Cell batteries but yes they are generally only good for about 5-6 years depending on how hard you use them. I have 4 of them on my 37ft boat to make use of the solar panels and the windmill genset on the mast. They are kind of pricey but the best option I have found thus far. They are some heavy son of a guns though! Although mine are pretty accessable compared to most boat designs I still walked the dock with a case of Coronas looking for a extra back, I mean hand, to lift them out! While I could have man handled it myself if need be, in my age I have learned to work smarter not harder!


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Here is a depth of discharge (DOD) chart. I am posting it for those who are using battery banks and would like to extend the life of their battery bank. Look at what 40% DOD does to improve your battery bank and ultimately save you money if you're also doing your necessary battery bank PM's:


----------



## mrbenz7 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you for the links! I really like the looks of Zap Star batteries mostly because they are made in the USA Right here in Montana and I detest spending ANY AMERICAN money on anything from China! Looking to get off grid myself, going with Nickel Iron batteries only seems logical and buying American is necessary! Also the Iron Edison website has is a great resource too! Going off grid is definitely the direction I want to go and I'm glad I found this website to inspire so many new ideas! There are a lot of things I'm willing to live without so i can use monies for long term plans.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

There's a lot of great posts above me here. Getting back to your original question... I must ask why do you want to make acid when it can be purchased relatively cheaply. Wouldn't your dollar go further investing in panels or more batteries? Or even a sun tracker? Just my $.02
I'm jus sayin...


punch


----------

